# beim hochfahren kommt kei nbild



## siddian (6. April 2003)

der PC:

Asus-Board KX7-333
AMD Athlon XP 2200+
512 DDR-RAM
Leadtek Winfast A250le (GeForce 4 mx)

Also das Problem ist, dass ich den PC an einen anderen stellen wollte um von ihm was aufzunehmen über TV-Karte.
Der PC lief ohne probleme.
Hab ihn also umgebaut (in ein anderes Zimmer getragen) alles angeschlossen und gestartet aber es kam kein Bild.
Kann es sein dass beim rübertragen irgendwas kaputtging oder beim einstöpseln ??

Hab schon alle verbindungen gecheckt, die graka gestestet (sie funzt) aber er fährt immer noch hoch ohne bild.

Das komische ist, dass er kein pieston bringt, dass irgendwas fehlt, er fährt hoch wie normal nur ohne bild !!

Bitte schreibt mir woran des liegen kann, ich hoff nämlich immernoch, dass es nicht am board liegt

thanx im voraus

P.S.: hab schon andere beiträge gelesen hat aba nix geholfen


----------



## Tobias K. (7. April 2003)

moin


fährt die festplatte denn noch hoch? und ist es wirklich nur das bild das nicht erscheind?

wenn das der fall ist würde ich noch mal alle stecker und die pins überprüfen und vielleicht mal einen anderen monitor versuchen.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Alien3000lu (7. April 2003)

*hi*

Haste schon probiert die Batterie einmal aus dem Motherboard rauszunehmen, und nach ner weile wieder reinzustecken?
Versuchs mal, hatte bei mir auch mal geholfen.


----------



## siddian (8. April 2003)

> Haste schon probiert die Batterie einmal aus dem Motherboard rauszunehmen, und nach ner weile wieder reinzustecken?
> Versuchs mal, hatte bei mir auch mal geholfen.



habs ausprobiert und hat funktioniert

also vielen vielen dank für den Tipp.
Das hat mir das leben gerettet


----------

